# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  راهنمای ورود به سامانه ثنا و استفاده از سامانه ابلاغ الکترونیکی ثنا

## heyvatech

*به روز رسانی (1396/06/29):*
مشاهده شده است که به علت شلوغ بودن سامانه ثنا  در برخی از ساعات ، کاربران برای ورود به سامانه ثنا دچار مشکل شده اند.  توصیه ما به شما این است که اگر کارتان ضروری نمی باشد در ساعات بعد برای ورود به سامانه ثنا تلاش کنید. همچنین برای ورود به سامانه ثنا می توانید از لینک های جایگزین که در سایت عدل ایران به نشانی www.adliran.ir  قابل مشاهده هستند اقدام نمایید. در صورتی که رمز موقت برای شما دیر ارسال  می گردد نیز از درخواست ارسال چندباره ی رمز موقت جلوگیری نمایید و منتظر  ارسال رمز بمانید.

۹۰۹۹۰۷۱۶۶۷۹۰۹۹۰۷۱۶۶۷۹۰۹۹۰  ۷۱۶۶۷۹۰۹۹۰۷۱۶۶۷۹۰۹۹۰۷۱۶۶۷-  همانطور که قبلا در یک مقاله مجزا ، سامانه ثنا قوه قضاییه  را معرفی کرده ایم و دلایل لزوم ثبت نام در سامانه ثنا را شرح داده ایم ،  امروز قصد داریم در ادامه ی مبحث ذکر شده ، راهنمای استفاده از سامانه  ابلاغ الکترونیکی قوه قضاییه را توضیح دهیم. در حقیقت شما در این مقاله  خواهید آموخت که ابلاغیه های خود در دستگاه قضا را چگونه به صورت اینترنتی  مشاهده کنید.


*چگونه باید در سامانه ثنا ثبت نام کنم ؟* نحوه *ثبت نام در سامانه ثنا* قبلا در مقاله " آشنایی با سامانه ابلاغ قضایی ثنا قوه قضاییه  " به طور مفصل شرح داده شده است. این مقاله را بخوانید و هر دو مرحله ی  ثبت نام (اینترنتی و حضور در دفاتر قضایی) را انجام دهید تا صاحب *رمز شخصی سامانه ثنا قوه قضاییه* شوید. سپس در ادامه ی مطلب ، روش *ورود به سامانه ثنا* را مطالعه کنید.


*چگونه وارد سامانه ثنا شوم ؟* بعد از آنکه ثبت نام اینترنتی را انجام دادید و با مراجعه به *دفاتر قضایی* ، رمز شخصی خود را دریافت کردید (این رمز به شما پیامک می شود) ، باید وارد سایت سامانه به آدرس زیر شوید:
http://eblagh.adliran.ir/Login/Authenticate?layoutName=NoticeLoginLayout#/firstStep?returnUrl=Dashboard%2FNoticeIndex1 
  حال  شماره ملی و رمز شخصی خود را وارد کنید. سپس رمز ورود شما به موبایل تان پیامک می شود. این رمز 24 ساعت اعتبار دارد و شما می توانید در صفحه بالا آن را وارد کنید.
در صورتی که 24 ساعت از تولید رمز بالا گذشت ، مجددا باید برای رمز جدید از ابتدا مراحل را طی کنید.

----------

